# How will Xbox One work with Roamio?



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

How will the Tivo Roamio and Xbox One work together? Would my Xbox one go in between my receiver and Tivo? Or would I plug the Xbox One directly into the receiver? 

I hope they go well together.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Have you met the other discussion yet? 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=504692


----------



## Coffee (Feb 15, 2013)

Assuming you had multiple devices with your TV (videogame system, dvd player, blu-ray player, dvr, *insert other device here*), you would hook them up in the same way, separately.

If your receiver has multiple inputs, put the DVR and your system into different inputs. If your receiver doesn't have multiple inputs, you might have to put one into your receiver and one into your TV. Your TV should have multiple inputs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The XB1 wont really be able to control the TiVo so it's not going to do much for TiVo users. It's meant more for users with basic cable boxes watching live TV. It doesn't have enough built in commands to control the full functionality of a DVR.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> The XB1 wont really be able to control the TiVo so it's not going to do much for TiVo users. It's meant more for users with basic cable boxes watching live TV. It doesn't have enough built in commands to control the full functionality of a DVR.


I don't have one yet but does it not support TiVos at all? All it really needs to do is to be able to change channels since that is pretty much all you can do from the Xbox guide anyways.


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

It will only change channels on the Tivo, by using the Kinect as an IR blaster. It will NOT integrate any of your Tivo recordings, nor will it be able to set up any recordings on your Tivo, no matter the model (Roamio, Premiere, Series 3 etc) Any other control will be through your Tivo Remote the iPad app or a third party remote, if you use one to control your Tivo (Harmony, Roomie Remote etc.).


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

en sabur nur said:


> It will only change channels on the Tivo, by using the Kinect as an IR blaster.


But that is pretty much all Xbox has advertised the tv integration will do. The main benefit of hooking up your TiVo to the Xbox One is so you can launch apps/games from your main input without having to switch inputs. That is what will be useful. I could occasionally find it useful to bring up the guide and change channels with the voice control I suppose.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> The XB1 wont really be able to control the TiVo so it's not going to do much for TiVo users. It's meant more for users with basic cable boxes watching live TV. It doesn't have enough built in commands to control the full functionality of a DVR.


So, I've been debating this same topic for a while now.

I think IN GENERAL, you are correct. the Xbox One will not replace your TiVo remote. However, will the Xbox One be USABLE to control the TiVo sometimes? I think it will.

The mute and volume functions are non-starters, cause the TiVo doesn't do those and I don't see any good way to transmit those commands to my TV through an IR blaster. But the channel changing could easily be relevant sometimes if I already have the Xbox One awake. And the 2nd screen app for the Xbox could easily (since the TiVo app mostly sucks) be better than the TiVo app, and I could find myself changing channels with it. I don't see myself changing channels with voice control much, cause the remote is just simpler, but if I couldn't find the remote for example, it might happen.

So, I guess what I am saying is, in general, I agree... but it's worth setting up the IR blasters just to see if it ever plays out as being useful.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Grakthis said:


> So, I guess what I am saying is, in general, I agree... but it's worth setting up the IR blasters just to see if it ever plays out as being useful.


You shouldn't need to install ir blasters unless you have it in a enclosed cabinet. It is like the newer Slingboxes in that they blast the signal in several directions so the ir blaster cable isn't usually needed.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rainwater said:


> You shouldn't need to install ir blasters unless you have it in a enclosed cabinet. It is like the newer Slingboxes in that they blast the signal in several directions so the ir blaster cable isn't usually needed.


Yes. Anything in the room will receive the IR signal. At least this is the way it works with my Slingbox 350.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder if it'll support all 10 TiVo remote codes or only 0? If it only supports 0 then it'll be completely useless to anyone with multiple TiVos in the same room.

Personally I never watch live TV, so having it change channels for me is useless. Also I'm terrible at multi-tasking so trying to watch TV while simultaneously playing a game is never going to work for me.

I think the pass through port on my XB1 is going to remain unused.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I think the pass through port on my XB1 is going to remain unused.


Why would you not use the pass-thru? With pass-thru you can launch games and Xbox apps without switching inputs. You don't have to set up the Xbox One to control the TiVo for it to be useful.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Why would you not use the pass-thru? With pass-thru you can launch games and Xbox apps without switching inputs. You don't have to set up the Xbox One to control the TiVo for it to be useful.


For me I would need to constantly switch game mode on and off on my DVDO DUO. Since when playing a game you want game mode on to reduce the possibility of lag. And then when watching other content you want to turn game mode off so the normal processing can be done. As long as the XBOne doesn't use remote code 0, I will try it out with my Roamio Basic which is a secondary TiVo. But I don't initially plan on using it with my Roamio Pro which is my main TiVo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

rainwater said:


> Why would you not use the pass-thru? With pass-thru you can launch games and Xbox apps without switching inputs. You don't have to set up the Xbox One to control the TiVo for it to be useful.


The XBox would always need to be on for me to watch TV, I don't want that. I don't play games enough. I already have an A/V receiver to do switching, plus a smart TV with all the apps I need. The XB1 is going to be for games and the occasional BD for me.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> *The XBox would always need to be on for me to watch TV, *I don't want that. I don't play games enough. I already have an A/V receiver to do switching, plus a smart TV with all the apps I need. The XB1 is going to be for games and the occasional BD for me.


Do we know that yet? HDMI on stand-by has become very standard in the receiver world, it wouldn't be a stretch that the XB1 does the same.
For me I have 2 Tivo's and swap a lot, the XB1 doesn't help me at all, especially since it's not a full DVR support unit that we can tell.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SInce the XBOne uses 19 watts in standby, it better pass through the HDMI signals.


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

rainwater said:


> But that is pretty much all Xbox has advertised the tv integration will do. The main benefit of hooking up your TiVo to the Xbox One is so you can launch apps/games from your main input without having to switch inputs. That is what will be useful. I could occasionally find it useful to bring up the guide and change channels with the voice control I suppose.


That's what I plan to do with it. I don't care so much about changing channels with my voice. I may use it on occasion because I recently switched from Xfinity to Fios and I haven't learned their channel numbers yet, but with the Roamios, it's not neccessary. I pre-ordered a XBox One for:
1.Skype 
2.Blu Ray
3.SkyDrive
4.HDMI Passthrough
5.The ability to keep track of tv shows and movies I want to watch (they mentioned this during the "Reveal" earlier this year, but I haven't heard anymore about it since then.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

en sabur nur said:


> That's what I plan to do with it. I don't care so much about changing channels with my voice. I may use it on occasion because I recently switched from Xfinity to Fios and I haven't learned their channel numbers yet, but with the Roamios, it's not neccessary. I pre-ordered a XBox One for:
> 1.Skype
> 2.Blu Ray
> 3.SkyDrive
> ...





aaronwt said:


> SInce the XBOne uses 19 watts in standby, it better pass through the HDMI signals.


Just saw this review. You need to have the xbox on to see anything on your TV.

http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/125132-xbox-one-review

Connect the cables via HDMI, as we described above, and what you feed into the Xbox One comes out again as "TV". You have to have the Xbox One turned on, however, as there's *no passive HDMI pass-through*: if your Xbox is in standby, you can't watch TV.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Anandtech did an informative reviewof the XBOne. they sate that is uses 15.3 watts in standby.

http://anandtech.com/show/7528/the-xbox-one-mini-review-hardware-analysis/5


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

This was mentioned in the other Xbox One/TiVo thread but I thought I would share it here to incase you were wondering:

If you have a 5.1 setup the xbox will downmix your audio to stereo. There is a surround sound option BUT its currently in beta since it can/will (passed on a reviewer with a TiVo - which model was not mentioned so a Roamio might be okay) lower the picture quality when turned on.

When the option is turned on the Xbox will output uncompressed 5.1 audio (PCM), Dolby Digital is not supported at launch. Which also means all game audio will be bitstream DTS or PCM 5.1/7.1

http://www.polygon.com/2013/11/21/5129240/xbox-one-dolby-encoding-hdmi-audio-in-in-beta

Personally I don't want to risk lowering of my picture quality and messing with my 5.1

So this will be my solution: I'll keep my TiVo Roamio setup the same, aka keep it on its own HDMI input. I have a TiVo mini as well and it already lives in the same room as my Roamio because I keep all my AV equipment in a closet, I'll be hooking the mini to my Xbox One.

I'll test the surround sound and see how the picture quality looks. This why I can watch TV/Snap TV on the xbox while gaming. Even if the quality loss in marginal I'll keep the mini plugged in until the feature is out of beta or has support to control the DVR functions of my TiVo, since I usually only watch recorded content many of the xbox one features will be lost of me. The mini will just sit in live TV so I can say Xbox Watch HBO or Food Network when waiting for games to install


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The feature works perfectly fine with my Roamio Basic. The XBOne decodes the DD multi-channel audio and outputs it in multi-channel PCM. What MS need to fix is the output. Right now the output is fixed, not dynamic like it should be. So if you have the XBOne set for 7.1 output, and 5.1 content from an app or from the HDMI in is output in a 7.1 wrapper with two channels dead. So no post processing can be applied. With stereo content it's even worse since all channels are dead except for the FL and FR channels. Without manually changing the output channels to match the input channels, it's like watching TV was decades ago. When you only had stereo like in the 80's or a 5.1 system like in the 90's. 

To have the proper output, the XBOne needs to dynamically change the number of output channels to match the number of input channels. But even the PS3 and 360 never got this right all the time. They still had issues with some apps doing the same thing, while other apps dynamically changed the output like it's supposed to be.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

no matter what audio output i have tried, all i have is L/R stereo. No center, sub or rear speakers.

the XB defaulted to 7.1 during setup. during setup, it went through all my channels correctly. 

my setup, Roamio Pro, HDMI to XB, HDMI to Receiver (Pioneer Elite SC-07), HDMI to TV. 

Receiver was working fine with just the Roamio. i have played with all the audio options on the XB but no matter what, all i have is L/R stereo....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

xbr23 said:


> no matter what audio output i have tried, all i have is L/R stereo. No center, sub or rear speakers.
> 
> the XB defaulted to 7.1 during setup. during setup, it went through all my channels correctly.
> 
> ...


I had the same issue. During setup I had selected the beta surround option but I was only getting stereo pcm from my TiVo. I could always hear the TiVo sounds which would not be the case if it was sending Dolby Digital. So when I checked the settings again the other day I saw where the beta surround option was unchecked. Even though I specifically checked it during setup. So once I checked it again I started getting the 2.0 and .5.1 DD that is normal from all the FiOs channels. The XBOne decodes the DD and sends it out as pcm and I don't hear any TiVo sounds while it is playing content. Which is how it is supposed to be when the TiVo sends DD.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> I had the same issue. During setup I had selected the beta surround option but I was only getting stereo pcm from my TiVo. I could always hear the TiVo sounds which would not be the case if it was sending Dolby Digital. So when I checked the settings again the other day I saw where the beta surround option was unchecked. Even though I specifically checked it during setup. So once I checked it again I started getting the 2.0 and .5.1 DD that is normal from all the FiOs channels. The XBOne decodes the DD and sends it out as pcm and I don't hear any TiVo sounds while it is playing content. Which is how it is supposed to be when the TiVo sends DD.


got it. turned on the Beta sound and got my speakers back. your answer also answered the question as to why i was hearing the tivo sounds while watching TV.


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

Right now I have all of my devices going into my receiver, and then one HDMI cable going from my receiver to my TV. How will I integrate the XBO into this? If I exported the TV signal from the receiver, into the XBO, and then into the TV... that would mean that my PS3 would also go through the XBO? That doesn't make sense?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

xbr23 said:


> no matter what audio output i have tried, all i have is L/R stereo. No center, sub or rear speakers.
> 
> the XB defaulted to 7.1 during setup. during setup, it went through all my channels correctly.
> 
> ...


Set it to 5.1 PCM on the X1


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

lost my HDMI connection to the Tivo via Xbone. Xbone has been working fine but last night when i declared "Xbox On" the TV feed was timing out. Xbone was not seeing the TV channels. Black screen only. tried unplugging HDMI's and replugging. tried reboot's, finally gave up and took the Xbone out of the HDMI equation. 

there was already a handshake issue, when Xbone would start up, the video feed would flicker for a second, then go to black, wait, wait, wait, bam! TV video feed would start working. 

anybody else having HDMI issues with Xbone?? i have searched on the xbox forums and no one has commented.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

barrett14 said:


> Right now I have all of my devices going into my receiver, and then one HDMI cable going from my receiver to my TV. How will I integrate the XBO into this? If I exported the TV signal from the receiver, into the XBO, and then into the TV... that would mean that my PS3 would also go through the XBO? That doesn't make sense?


I _think_ Microsoft's idea is that the Xbox One would sit between your cable box and the receiver. So the PS3 would still be PS3->Receiver->TV, but the cable (or sat) would be cable box->Xbox One->Receiver->TV.

But at this point, I'm seriously considering not using the Xbox One's HDMI passthrough when I get one. Just have it on it's one seperate receiver input (like the 360 was) and ignore the potential TV integration. <shrug>


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Jonathan_S said:


> I _think_ Microsoft's idea is that the Xbox One would sit between your cable box and the receiver. So the PS3 would still be PS3->Receiver->TV, but the cable (or sat) would be cable box->Xbox One->Receiver->TV.
> 
> But at this point, I'm seriously considering not using the Xbox One's HDMI passthrough when I get one. Just have it on it's one seperate receiver input (like the 360 was) and ignore the potential TV integration. <shrug>


yes, that's how it works. It works very well for live tv - but for any other functions other than ffwd/rwd/stop/play/etc for a recording that's already playing, you need the remote.

the large benefit is the fast switching to games or other apps, and back to TV. Or snapping TV in the window next to your game so you can say listen to your daily talk show while playing. Or you can watch TV but still get notifications that your friend wants you to play a game, on your screen.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

Xbox update resolved my issues. fyi.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I will leave my TV watching to tivo not a game console


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

you can do both  I promise you if you are in TV mode and don't use voice commands, you won't notice a difference.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

b_scott said:


> you can do both  I promise you if you are in TV mode and don't use voice commands, you won't notice a difference.


You can also do a combination of voice commands and remote controls. It works perfectly fine when I've used it with my Roamio Basic.
The only issue is that the XBOne uses remote code zero. So if there are other TiVos in the room it will also be sending commands to those TiVos.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

You can really do a lot with your voice, gestures or Xbox One controller, even 30 second skip thru recordings. The guide once you set it up how you want, and it does take a little time, works great.

About the only time I use my Roamio remote is to setup a SP or start a show to watch.

The Xbox One is not meant only as a "video game machine", its is meant as a total entertainment hub. You can snap dual windows and skype and watch TV, or do something else and snap a web browser, and so on. Its integrated with the NFL, fantasy football and a lot more if you like football. Follow your friends, activity, message, trade game clips. Bluray/CD player, apps and of course games.

It has only been out 3 weeks so a lot more is coming. I find myself using mine a lot more for non gaming things than I do playing games, it can do so much.

I walk into my living room and Kinect recognizes me and signs me in automatically, I say "Xbox On" and it turns everything you want on, even your stereo. Then when watching TV I might get a message from a friend and a notification pops up, then I can "snap activity" and a small window opens on the side with all my friends activity and what they are doing now so I can see if I want to join a game or something.

You should hook it up as intended is what I am getting at or a lot of fun features will not work like they planned.


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am having issues controlling my Tivo using the xbox voice commands. I tell it to change the channel and nothing happens. What am I doing wrong?

It was misleading during the set up because it wanted to send a "mute" command to my TV... but in reality it needed to send the Mute command to my receiver. I wasn't sure how to sort that out.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

barrett14 said:


> I am having issues controlling my Tivo using the xbox voice commands. I tell it to change the channel and nothing happens. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> It was misleading during the set up because it wanted to send a "mute" command to my TV... but in reality it needed to send the Mute command to my receiver. I wasn't sure how to sort that out.


In the setup I think you tell it what device you use for audio. I have it set to my receiver and it mutes that fine.

How are you telling it to change the channel? I end up using the roamio remote mostly but I can say "Xbox watch CBS" and it will change to that. I don't think you can tell it a channel number (at least that didn't work for me)

I do like that the shoulder buttons on the controller do the 30-sec skip forward and 7 second back... or you can tell "xbox skip forward" to do that.


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

I think I got it figured out. Now it is just a matter of getting my Harmony remote to live happily with this new change. Since the Xbox and Tivo are integrated now, it is hard to tell a universal remote how to work.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

just set it up as Xbox One TV - make it use the Tivo and assign all the Tivo buttons to the hard ones.


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

What did you guys set your audio output as for the Xbox one? My receiver was decoding everything as PCM before the xbox, but now it seems like DTS sounds the best which is already compressed...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

barrett14 said:


> What did you guys set your audio output as for the Xbox one? My receiver was decoding everything as PCM before the xbox, but now it seems like DTS sounds the best which is already compressed...


If I watch content from my Roamio BAsic through my XBOne, I set the XBOne output to either 5.1 pcm or 2.0 pcm. Depending on whether the content I'm watching is in 5.1 or 2.0. Quality wise that sounds the same as using DTS output to me. But I think the DTS output is a little louder than the PCM output if I remember correctly. Plus, unless something has chnaged, DTS output is always in 5.1. SO if 2.0 content is eing watched, then it will be output with several dead channels. So only audio will be coming from the FL/FR channels. Which for me is like it was in the mid and late 80's watching TV. Before I got my first surround processor in 1991.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

vurbano said:


> I will leave my TV watching to tivo not a game console


It isn't the TV watching that makes it desirable to hook up a TiVo through the console. It is the fact that you can launch apps (Netflix, etc) and games without having to switch inputs and you can easily switch back and forth to your TiVo. The channel changing, etc is a bit wonky but I don't think most people are trying to use the Xbox guide over the TiVo guide.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

barrett14 said:


> What did you guys set your audio output as for the Xbox one? My receiver was decoding everything as PCM before the xbox, but now it seems like DTS sounds the best which is already compressed...


I have my Roamio set to output in "Dolby Digital" and the Xbox One
set to DTS.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have my Tivo running through my XBOne. is anybody else having a lag issue when switching tuners? several seconds, not just a brief lag when switching tuners. goes to a black screen. 

this started when i connected to XBOne, so i know it has to be a XBOne issue.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just connected my Secondary XBOne to a TiVo Mini tonight. With the Mini I don't notice any lag issues. It changes the tuners as quick as when the XBOne wasn't there.

With this setup I'm able to do more with the TiVo since I don't have any other TiVos in the room like I do in the Room that has a Roamio Basic going into an XBOne. The XBOne has worked well so far in changing channels, pausing etc from the Mini. Plus I have the XBOne turning on the receiver and TV too. So if I'm just going to watch Tv I won't be using my Harmony remote to turn them on/off.


----------



## treoo0 (Sep 22, 2013)

xbr23 said:


> i have my Tivo running through my XBOne. is anybody else having a lag issue when switching tuners? several seconds, not just a brief lag when switching tuners. goes to a black screen.
> 
> this started when i connected to XBOne, so i know it has to be a XBOne issue.


Yes, and that's the main reason I decided to remove the passthrough. The lag was awful. It's due to the DRM key needing passed every single freakin' time Tivo starts a recorded program. Boo.

BTW, the "beta" digital audio passthrough sucked too. Even had popping in speakers. Oh well. No biggie. I may try it all again once Xbox delivers the Digital Audio over HDMI (i.e. comes out of Beta).


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> I just connected my Secondary XBOne to a TiVo Mini tonight. With the Mini I don't notice any lag issues. It changes the tuners as quick as when the XBOne wasn't there.
> 
> With this setup I'm able to do more with the TiVo since I don't have any other TiVos in the room like I do in the Room that has a Roamio Basic going into an XBOne. The XBOne has worked well so far in changing channels, pausing etc from the Mini. Plus I have the XBOne turning on the receiver and TV too. So if I'm just going to watch Tv I won't be using my Harmony remote to turn them on/off.


try this. Pause one of your tuners, then switch to another live tuner, then switch from a live tuner back to the paused tuner. try switching tuners when one of them is paused and let me know what happens.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

xbr23 said:


> try this. Pause one of your tuners, then switch to another live tuner, then switch from a live tuner back to the paused tuner. try switching tuners when one of them is paused and let me know what happens.


I'll try it out in a few minutes.

Edit: I just tried. It is the same as switching between live channels. The new picture pops up in under a second when the channels are the same resolution, and around a second when the channels are different resolutions, like 1080i to 720p. What do you see on yours?

I do have my TiVos set for only 1080P output and my Roamio Basic is using OTA.

So far the only issue I've seen is with my other setup connected to a TiVo mini. When I switched to 32bit I got a blank screen from the TV input and had to fully shut down the XBOne and reboot. But other than when I first changed the color depth it has been fine too. I didn't have that issue on my primary setup, but that also goes through my DVDO Duo.

Edit: I just tried the same thing from my input that doesn't go through the XBOne. (With the XBOne in standby since my basic roamio goes through an hdmi splitter)The channel changes are a little faster. Like a split second when changing between channels with the same rez and just under a second when the channels have different resolutions.

So it is slightly slower when going through the XBOne. I hadn't really noticed before sine I don't normally jump around between channels like that. Plus my basic is secondary to my Roamio Pro which is on FiOS. I guess I should connect my Pro to the XBOne sometime and see how that does.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

my settings:

Tivo Roamio 1080p (60 fps) and 1080p (pass thru only)

XBOne tv reso 1080p, HDMI auto detect, color depth 36 bits per pixel, color space RGB limited, HDMI audio DTS Digital Surround. 

Tivo to XBOne to Pioneer Elite SC7 to Sharp Elite Pro 60X5FD all via HDMI.


Wifey likes to watch multiple 6:30 pm news programs. so she watches CBS on one tuner, NBC on another tuner, sometimes ABC on another tuner. she uses Pause to bounce around the news programs. the lag is significant and i would like to resolve the issue without having to remove XBox from the the keychain. we both like being able to control power on and off plus other voice commands with the Xbox.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't think that color depth makes a difference in the visuals.

Try setting the Xbox hdmi from auto to HDMI

When you say lag what kind? If you're switched digital there's going to be a delay but that's not the Xbox causing it, it's the tuner resolving.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

^^ thanks. 
the lag was several seconds of black screen. not just a brief second but several seconds. all started after the XB was put into the equation. 

changed XB from auto to HDMI. this required a hard reset of the XB so it would handshake with the Tivo again. also took a few seconds for the audio to come back. 

still have the lag issues when switching tuners if one or more tuners is paused. it's mainly when you switch from a live tuner back to a paused tuner. black screen and long lag.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk (Oct 14, 2008)

Odd. I'm not seeing that with my roamio plus. What version TiVo?


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

Roamio Pro running the latest software. What is it now 23.8? Something like that. I am out of town this week. I will check when I get back.


----------



## Bmaur34 (Aug 1, 2004)

With the latest update my Tivo Romeo Pro no longer will fast forward, rewind or view Netflix. Tivo said disconnect my Xbox, 
Anyone figure out a fix?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

You could try something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Gefen-EXT-HDM...98277929&sr=8-1&keywords=gefen+hdmi+detective


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Bmaur34 said:


> With the latest update my Tivo Romeo Pro no longer will fast forward, rewind or view Netflix. Tivo said disconnect my Xbox,
> Anyone figure out a fix?


why in the world would you use the Tivo's Netflix over Xbox One's anyway? "Xbox, go to Netflix" - bam.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

b_scott said:


> why in the world would you use the Tivo's Netflix over Xbox One's anyway? "Xbox, go to Netflix" - bam.


If I'm already using Tivo, which is 99% of the time, it's easier to use Netflix on the Tivo then switching all the inputs to the Xbone and waiting for it all to load.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> If I'm already using Tivo, which is 99% of the time, it's easier to use Netflix on the Tivo then switching all the inputs to the Xbone and waiting for it all to load.


Yes but the user in question is passing through the XB1, which means the XB1 is already on and the TV is switched to it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Unfortunately audio from the XBOne HDMI input and it's apps are still borked. The surround audio still erroneously comes out of the rear surrounds.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> Yes but the user in question is passing through the XB1, which means the XB1 is already on and the TV is switched to it.


this is what I'm saying. :up:


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Unfortunately audio from the XBOne HDMI input and it's apps are still borked. The surround audio still erroneously comes out of the rear surrounds.


really? I don't have rear surrounds, only sides. I'll have to test it - I didn't notice that problem.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

b_scott said:


> really? I don't have rear surrounds, only sides. I'll have to test it - I didn't notice that problem.


I have a 7.1 setup with side and rear surrounds. With only one set of surrounds I don't think it's an issue


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I have a 7.1 setup with side and rear surrounds. With only one set of surrounds I don't think it's an issue


well aren't you special?  j/k

yeah my sides worked fine last night.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

7.1 with two side and two rear surrounds as opposed to 7.1 with two surrounds and two front height speakers(instead of using them as rear surrounds)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Has anyone found a way to turn the Xbox on with the standard Roamio remote when you hit the power button? If I could do that, I could pretty much not use my Harmony remote especially if MS adds a boot to TV mode in an upcoming update.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

rainwater said:


> Has anyone found a way to turn the Xbox on with the standard Roamio remote when you hit the power button? If I could do that, I could pretty much not use my Harmony remote especially if MS adds a boot to TV mode in an upcoming update.


you can say "Xbox On" and then "Watch TV"....


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

b_scott said:


> you can say "Xbox On" and then "Watch TV"....


Yes. I do that now. But I would rather do it from the remote most of the time. I assume there is no code in the TiVo remote database that can turn on an Xbox One?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

honestly I'm not sure. But I don't see the Xbox ever booting straight to TV, so it's a bit moot.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

b_scott said:


> honestly I'm not sure. But I don't see the Xbox ever booting straight to TV, so it's a bit moot.


I've read they will probably add an option to start up to an app in a later update this year. So you could pick the tv app.

And even without this option, I would rather turn my xbox on with my TiVo remote.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

cool. if you need it, I hope it works for you. I haven't heard anything about that from MS, and I'm in the beta program. I think it's a bit odd since they'd want you to see the dash and the offerings. But then again I think on 360 there was an option to auto play a disc if it was in the drive.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

b_scott said:


> cool. if you need it, I hope it works for you. I haven't heard anything about that from MS, and I'm in the beta program.


Yeah, it is not in the August update. So it will be this winter at the earliest.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rainwater said:


> I've read they will probably add an option to start up to an app in a later update this year. So you could pick the tv app.
> 
> And even without this option, I would rather turn my xbox on with my TiVo remote.


I had heard that somewhere too. Earlier in the SUmmer. It makes sense that it would be coming. I wouldn't think it should be that difficult to have the XBOne boot up and then start an app. Especially since you can tell it to start and app yourself. So having the XBOne go to a specific app after turning on shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I had heard that somewhere too. Earlier in the SUmmer. It makes sense that it would be coming. I wouldn't think it should be that difficult to have the XBOne boot up and then start an app. Especially since you can tell it to start and app yourself. So having the XBOne go to a specific app after turning on shouldn't be a problem.


MY 360s boot up into WMC so yeah it shouldn't be a problem to implement.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I stand corrected:

http://majornelson.com/2014/08/12/k...w-ways-watch-tv-usb-dlna-support-coming-soon/

Boot to TV - Now Xbox One owners will be able to set their console to boot directly to television when coming out of connected standby.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Now if MS would just fix the borked surround audio. Then I might watch more Tv through the HDMI input of my main XBOne.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Now if MS would just fix the borked surround audio. Then I might watch more Tv through the HDMI input of my main XBOne.


is there still problems? I thought it was fixed. Audio seems fine for me.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Now if MS would just fix the borked surround audio. Then I might watch more Tv through the HDMI input of my main XBOne.


I have the same problem! I had my HDMI going TiVo > Xbox One > A/V Receiver. But since the surround sound audio is messed up, I bought an HDMI splitter. Now I can select TiVo > A/V Receiver directly or I can switch to TiVo > Xbox One > A/V Receiver. Most of the time, I don't watch through the Xbox One.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

b_scott said:


> is there still problems? I thought it was fixed. Audio seems fine for me.


The issue is still there with 1409 which I got yesterday.

It is only from the HDMI input and apps. And AFAIK only affects a 7.1 setup. Surround audio is erroneously sent to the rear surrounds from the apps and HDMI input. Although I did only check the HDMI input last night. I'll double check an app this weekend.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> The issue is still there with 1409 which I got yesterday.
> 
> It is only from the HDMI input and apps. And AFAIK only affects a 7.1 setup. Surround audio is erroneously sent to the rear surrounds from the apps and HDMI input. Although I did only check the HDMI input last night. I'll double check an app this weekend.


ahhh. I don't have enough space for 7.1 even though my receiver can do it. So I guess it doesn't affect me.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I got an update on my Xbox One last night. Changing channels was broken (using oneguide or voice) until I rebooted one more time. I'm hoping the update fixes the HDCP issues. So far I haven't seen the error but I haven't had time to test.


----------



## Snook (Dec 16, 2013)

rainwater said:


> Has anyone found a way to turn the Xbox on with the standard Roamio remote when you hit the power button? If I could do that, I could pretty much not use my Harmony remote especially if MS adds a boot to TV mode in an upcoming update.


Looking into this as well, if I could just get the Roamio remote to power the Xbox I'd be completely happy.

I don't have a Harmony remote, the Harmony Ultimate is on my radar but concerned it will be lacking when replicating the TiVo buttons, like; Thumbs, Live TV, Info, Zoom etc. Is there a reason not to like the Harmony? Cumbersome TiVo functions? Battery life?


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

Snook said:


> Looking into this as well, if I could just get the Roamio remote to power the Xbox I'd be completely happy.
> 
> I don't have a Harmony remote, the Harmony Ultimate is on my radar but concerned it will be lacking when replicating the TiVo buttons, like; Thumbs, Live TV, Info, Zoom etc. Is there a reason not to like the Harmony? Cumbersome TiVo functions? Battery life?


I have the Harmony Smart Control which has the same Hub, but not the fancy remote (or high price). I use it for everything EXCEPT controlling my TiVo and it works great. When I'm controlling my TiVo, I use my Roamio remote because the peanut shaped remote just can't be beat!!!

Another option is the TiVo Slide Pro Remote. You can buy it from the TiVo website for $50 and it looks almost identical to the Roamio remote. But it is a true "learning" remote and you can program the power button to turn on your Xbox One. And if you configure your Xbox One correctly, it can turn on your TV, AV Receiver, and even boot directly to TV. The only thing I didn't like about that remote is the fact that it's a bit heavier than the Roamio remote. But you get a "learning" remote with a full slide out keyboard for the Roamio.


----------



## naich (Mar 29, 2010)

Does the surround system issue only affect people with 7.1 setups? I just moved and I was about to re-do my system using my 5.1 surround sound setup.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

AFAIK it affects 7.1 and higher. Although I have no idea what it does with a 6.1 setup.


----------

